# Can A 30-30 do the trick?



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

Im about to go hog hunting and im wondering could a 30-30 do the trick? If i were to take the hog at 75-125 yards would it have the knock down power needed to take out the hog with out using a hollow point? Im shooting winchester 150 grain core-lokt cartridges. Wat do yall think?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

More than enough! This round has harvested almost every big game species in North America. If you feel the need the new Leveroution(ms) ammo is faster, flatter shooting.


----------



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks. Where can this ammo be found?


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

30-30 is more than enough...this caliber can be use on any north american game.. it may not be ideal for elk , brown bear, or grizzly..but if is the only wepon i had, i would have no fear in being let down by this cartridge.

hornady came out with a pointed tip with a balistic type tip that can be used in tube fed lever actions.. should be able ot find it at any high end sportinggoods store, or order online


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

For the ranges you mentioned, the 150/170 grain bullets will be fine. I have killed a bunch of snooters wit 30-30's and .44 Mag carbines. Actually, those are the only long guns we hunt with.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

well i shot a little buck at about 170 yards this year with my marlin 30-30 using cor-lok bullets and when i hit that deer it went down like a bag of crap and left a huge entrance and exit hole so i beleive it will put that hog in its place.


----------



## FL_Bubba (Jan 16, 2008)

I love my Winchester 94 for hog hunting. I am usually inside of 100 yards but could take them from farther out if I wanted to. The Hornady LEVERlution is AMAZING stuff


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Have confidence in that 30-30. Very few hogs take more kill (with a well placed shot) than a deer. (Smal hog/small deer, large hog/large deer, etc) I believe that the statistics still show that more deer have been taken with a 30-30 than any other single cartridge. It's enough.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

you bet your balls it will


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

your 30-30 will do the job.

I use my own handloads in my Marlin 336Y. The Speer 170 grain FP over IMR4320 powder. This load and rifle have taken several deer, and a number of hogs.


----------

